# Strong Musical Connection



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found this prayer song in Hindi to Lord Ganesha last night and have a really strong connection to it. I love it, and at 25 minutes in length, it never gets boring, even though it's pretty much the same thing over and over again like most prayer songs are.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Music can have a powerful psychological effect on a person especially through religion. I was in a Pentacostal church for a while, and the effect a simple chord drove the congregation into some kind of rapture. In Handel's Messiah, my favourite chorus is the "For unto us a child is born", with the lyrics taken straight from the book of Isaiah, and it had a strong effect on me before. It is combination of the poetry of Isaiah with music that made the chorus' impact much larger than the sum of it's parts.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I do not know Hindi, and am not familiar with the prayer song genre that is posted above. But I enjoy similar music and singing. Back in the 1950s, an Indian film, _Nagin_, was released. I happened then to buy an LP with songs from that film as sung by Hemant Kumar and Lata Mangeshkar. I fell in love with several of the songs, and see that they may have become classics. Here is one of them as performed by a contemporary group and singer, yet capturing the feel of the original.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is another favorite from _Nagin_. The film is a Romeo and Juliet tale of rival clans of snake charmers, with prominence given to the sound of the been, the traditional snake-charmer's flute? woodwind? that has a cor anglais quality...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll take a listen to those in a bit!


----------

